# tarpon?



## dylan04

has anybody seen any around tampa yet? i know this time last year they were starting to show up but went out the other day and nothin


----------



## Shadowcast

You may start to see some creepers over the next couple weeks. We need several days in the mid 80's to drive up the bay temps to over 72.


----------



## DuckNut

If you know where to look, they're here...in fact they don't leave.


----------



## FlyWrecker

Found a couple today in the backcountry in Pinellas....they are usually there all year long, but I haven't seen them for a few months. 

There are a few hanging around the south side of the Skyway


----------



## bugslinger

Ive heard reports of them starting to mill about in the lights of the skyway, and the southern reaches of the bay. Im guessing a couple more weeks to get into full swing. Watch that water temp.... 72 and warmer consistently


----------



## anytide

2 weeks of warm weather and theyll be THICK at the skyway /adjacent passes.



DN is gettn our tarpon/scallopino boat ready now [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## DuckNut

> DN is gettn our tarpon/scallopino boat ready now


Yea, but you better get your smilin' face over to help or it won't get done in time.


----------



## anytide

next year...


----------



## dylan04

thanks for the input i got some juvi spots but im ready for those certified lunkers to show up and for scallop season lets get that tarpon/scallop boat ready and ride


----------



## anytide

oh yeah..... DN is on it.


----------

